# what's wrong with my discus?? Update 5/20



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

Starting 3 days ago, one of my disucs always in the head down position. I attached a picture. Also I noticed the other one got cloudy eyes, so I did 1/3 water change, raise temperature and add salts. That's all I've done so far, but no change yet....

I searched the forum, haven't found anyone discussing about this werid thing. I had them for 3 years, never happended before, don't know what's going on? Any idea?

Many thanks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloat, swim bladder infection or you treated with flubendazole. 
Add Epsom salts one tablespoon per 10 gallons. Epsom salt is in the grocery store with all the bath salts etc. usually on the bottom shelf. The salts you soak your feet in. Magnesium. Helps with bloat. 
Also peas popped out of their skins and brine shrimp. 
Make sure his eyes aren't popping out. If they are then possibly dropsy. But thst would be if your water quality got bad and internal bacteria. 
Don't feed for. Few days other than something that will help bloat. 
How's his poo? White? Normal? 
Is his stomach extended? 
Is he the biggest dominant eater in the tank? 
Watch and observe.


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

My highbody colbalt had cloudy eyes before. Don't know what it is. Now it is OK. Just put Tetra parasite guard, it will help.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just a quick note on what April said, make sure the Epsom salt is just the plan type. Don't accidently use one with a scent added!


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

nothing changed so far, seems getting worse... and one more discus got cloudy eye and the other one's blue skin getting darker.....

I went to a local fish store and owner recommend Metro for treatment, here is the link. I haven't used it yet. Is it gonna help?

AQUARIUM SOLUTIONS Metro+ - The World's First Aquatic Treatment For Lateral Line & Hole-In-The-Head Disease That Targets The Infected Areas & Includes A Skin-Slime Replacer To Speed Recovery!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

or Maracyn?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I would try 50% WC every 2nd days for a few days to see if the situation improve first before medicating too much ?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

is he actively trying to stay down in the water column, kinda like he is full of gas? I have had a few discus over time that over ate, got (I am gonna call it ) constipated, and I think maybe had a gas buildup. I caught the fish, and actually gently massaged the belly, towards the vent, they had a poop and began swimming normally. I can just advise you to be gentle if you do try this. Did you change foods recently?


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

are the discus still eating? i've had success treating my discus with metronozide make sure you do water change and treat it with salt. do what april said and he should get better. if both your discus are infected more than likely it is due to stress and usually is because of poor water condition.


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

They are eating fine, but I really have no time at this moment. So, I'm giving away to anyone who can provide better care for them, posted on classified.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-classifieds-25/free-discus-38346/


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Since I now have the Discus, I thought I would give a little update. The one with the fungus in it's eye is doing fine and it's eye is now almost completely cleared up 
As for the other one.... I wish I could provide as good of news. Poor thing spends the majority of it's time laying on it's side on the bottom. Breaks my heart I can't help him get better any faster. It does manage to swim around from time to time, but it is by far graceful or even upright. Pertty much every morning I find it upside down, leaning against something. I turn it upright and I have to think that makes it happy temporarily lol 
The one good thing is it's colors are still nice and bright, just looks helpless  
I have been doing 50% w/c's and have been adding epsom salt..... haven't had time to get metronozide yet. I hope it's not too late for the poor thing. But it is getting as much care and devotion as I can provide. Obviously it can't eat, which is probably best as I am confident it is constipated. Anyway, hopefully next time I reply to this thread, I will have better news for that one.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Good luck getting the poor fellow better


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thanks so muck Peppy!

So I have an interesting update.
Yesterday: Eye is clear on Blue one now  As for the orange one .....woke to the same thing...him on his side. Before I left for work I put him in a comfy place upright, till he wanted to make a effort to swim:










Well I came home from work, same thing as earlier. I went to do a w'c for one of my Betta's that was sick and found he passed  So I was sad and went and laid on my bed feeling rather frustrated. Well as I was laying on my bed, which is in perfect view of the Discus tank as it about 6' away from my bed, I was looking at the sick Discus laying there flapping his fins as he lay on his side like a rock. I found myself determined to get this guy better. So I got up and gently lifted him from his dorsal fin so he could get something out of his fin flapping lol Now I would like to say at that point it darted out of my hand and swam perfectly. But no that didn't happen. After a few minutes I put him back in the comfy spot. As the night progressed we noticed he has making more efforts to swim and appeared to be getting better lift and a little more stability with it. Was starting to feel a bit excited that maybe he was improving. While he was resting it appeared the other Discus was supporting him & help him. Weird I know but just is what it looked like lol nice that they are all getting along anyway. They are in with the juvies I am growing out or atleast whats left of them. 
So this morning I had to work for a few hours. When I woke up I thought I seen him upright behind an ornament. I looked to find he was almost upright but sitting on the gravel and shaky. Needless to say I was feeling pretty good about it. SO I went to work and came home to see this:



















I was so happy and proud. Being this has been almost 2 weeks and it hadn't ate in a week I was starting to question if it wasn't too late for it. Through it all he maintained his vibrant color, showed the will to fight through it and keep trying. And I am not one to give up easy. With the suggestions on this thread and other research I done, I took the most common things and put them to work and was successful. I have no experience in this kind of thing and hesitated on getting them in fear of failure. But epsom salt and maybe the prazi pro helped fix the problems with both and while I am typing this I can see out the corner of my eye.... all of them swimming all around. They are eating and all appear to be doing well. Happy day in the Discus tank!
So thank you again Tony (God I hope I got that right, terrible with names lately) for letting me take my chance with them. I am glad I could cure both of them, with what little experience I have. In the event you would like them back you are welcome to them, I know you have had them for a few years and just didn't have the time. And I am happy to see the one swimming properly again, it's a very beautiful fish you have raised. Things beyond our control happen eh. Just lemme know. Otherwise I will gladly keep them and continue to provide them with a loving home here *


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

So glad to here that he is on the mend  job well done


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

You did an awesome job! I'm glad I'm giving them away to you. You're the man!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Dunno bout being the man lol but glad I was able to fix em up & thanks again!:bigsmile: 
Peppy, was glad to see it lol Thanks again!

Ok lil video update....from here on put they will be on my http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/if-i-see-one-more-discus-thread-34585/ thread and hopefully in my 75g by the beginning of June.
If anyone can tell me what strains the ex-sick ones are....it would be highly appreciated 
*


----------

